# Looking for PEARL GOURAMIES!



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey folks,

Anyone seen PEARL GOURAMIES (of a decent size) anywhere?

So I've a pond snail out break in my Betta Macrostoma tank and I need a fish that's going to eat pond snails with out it being eaten by my Macrostomas. LOL. Ok so pearl gouramies fit the bill.

Thanks.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

I saw a couple at Pj's in Square One on Thursday. Some lady was inquiring about them while I was there, but she didn't end up buying them. They looked to be fully grown with some really nice coloration. You can ask Brent if he still has them, unfortunately I didn't notice the price


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks Kooka, square one's abit too far though.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Kooka said:


> I saw a couple at Pj's in Square One on Thursday. Some lady was inquiring about them while I was there, but she didn't end up buying them. They looked to be fully grown with some really nice coloration. You can ask Brent if he still has them, unfortunately I didn't notice the price


I still have them. They're $7.99 for the adults and $3.99 for the juvies.

Brent.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Pearl Gouramis as snail eaters? I doubt that is effective.

That being said, I think theres three up for grab from my fathers tank in Burlington. Probably going to the coming Auction if not bought before then.


----------

